# November 8th Mallards.



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I went out today with a couple of friends and the mallards didn't fly till the sun was up. They decoyed perfect finishing right in our face.










Some nice green.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice shootin guys. It's been hard to locate some green lately but it looks like its not a problem for you. :beer:


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

nice work boys!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks great. My 2 bros who didnt get deer tags, located a nice pocket of ducks in NE ND and got 10 greens and two hens. I was fortunate enough to watch birds slam the decoys all morning from my blind!!! good job!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

jwdinius1 said:


> Looks great. My 2 bros who didnt get deer tags, located a nice pocket of ducks in NE ND and got 10 greens and two hens. I was fortunate enough to watch birds slam the decoys all morning from my blind!!! good job!!


So they shot 6 mallards a piece?


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

great hunt gsehnter-bloms.



USAlx50 said:


> jwdinius1 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great. My 2 bros who didnt get deer tags, located a nice pocket of ducks in NE ND and got 10 greens and two hens. I was fortunate enough to watch birds slam the decoys all morning from my blind!!! good job!!
> ...


uh oh.


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

jwdinius1 said:


> Looks great. My 2 bros who didnt get deer tags, located a nice pocket of ducks in NE ND and got 10 greens and two hens. I was fortunate enough to watch birds slam the decoys all morning from my blind!!! good job!!


You IDIOT!

Have to know when to shut you mouth or learn to lie better


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. Hopefully he's saying that the 2 hens were part of the ten mallards ha..


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

I like your optimism there gsehnter-bloms. But I don't think that is what he was saying.


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

READ YOUR REGULATIONS!!!!! THEY"RE OVER THE LIMIT!!!!!

:withstupid:


----------

